# Suryoday cream separators



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

Has anyone ever bought a cream separator made by Suryoday?
http://suryoday.tradeindia.com/
http://www.suryodayenggco.net/cream-separators.htm
http://www.indiamart.com/suryodayengineering/dairy-equipments.html
They say one of their separators is suitable for hotels...lol.


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

Here are some pictures of their separators - they look very good.








Notice the supply can says Lister.


----------

